# What Lithobates variant is this?



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

Guys, can you please help me identify what variant of Otopharynx lithobates is this..










Thanks!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Are you sure it is a Otopharynx lithobates? Seems too stocky.


----------



## FishandFire (Jul 2, 2007)

I agree. Looks more like a Protomelas to me. Possibly spilonotus.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Protomelas for the win.


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. My lfs sold it to me as Otopharynx Lithobates. At first, I thought it was the (Mumbo Is.) variant.. Do you guys think he is a Spilonotus Tanzania? Does the juvy of a Spilonotus Tanzania possess those 3 spots in the body? I currently have a 5 incher Protomelas Spilonotus (Mara Rocks), the one with the sulfurhead, which he already have since he was still 3inches. 
Here is his pic..


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

A lot of the Protomelas species that I have had did have the 3 spots on them. My Protomelas Tanzania has the dark spots right now since he is about 2-3 inches.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

How big is this one you have also? becasue mines not that big but he is also showing the orange under body.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Never kept the fish myself but it does look a bit like the photos of Otopharynx tetraspilus I see.
Here http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery.php?genus=Otopharynx


----------



## bartho14 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey there, *** currently got a male lithobate, male proto. mara rocks and a male proto. tanz. Seems like your guy may resemble a tanzania, have a look at this older post, it has a few pics of our tanzania's and when they were younger yes they kinda resemble yours, have a peak.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... t=#1335927


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

I actually agree that it could be Otopharynx tetraspilus.


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

danielratti said:


> How big is this one you have also? becasue mines not that big but he is also showing the orange under body.


Actually I have two of them. They are around 3 inches now. Mine also has some orange-yellow on their bodies and blue on their faces..


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

24Tropheus said:


> Never kept the fish myself but it does look a bit like the photos of Otopharynx tetraspilus I see.
> Here http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery.php?genus=Otopharynx


Thanks for the link Tropheus. Here is another link I've browsed and found out it resembles the same as mine.

http://www.gcca.net/fom/Otopharynx_tetraspilus.htm

Except that mine lacks the blue-white blaze on the dorsal fin.. Instead it has a yellowish-orange blaze.. I'm still confuse though..


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

bartho14 said:


> Hey there, I've currently got a male lithobate, male proto. mara rocks and a male proto. tanz. Seems like your guy may resemble a tanzania, have a look at this older post, it has a few pics of our tanzania's and when they were younger yes they kinda resemble yours, have a peak.
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... t=#1335927


Hey Bartho, we have similar pics. Would you mind posting pics of your updated tanzania? How big is he now? I'm still not sure of the true identity of my boy.. Hmmm...


----------



## bartho14 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ill try and get one to you over the weekend, right now he's about 4.5", he's nearly 3 months older than that first pic shown and has developed a pretty distinct yellow belly and blue face and just recently a blueish upper body. Yours may just be the same bc the first pics do look very similar, time will tell.....


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

bartho14 said:


> Ill try and get one to you over the weekend, right now he's about 4.5", he's nearly 3 months older than that first pic shown and has developed a pretty distinct yellow belly and blue face and just recently a blueish upper body. Yours may just be the same bc the first pics do look very similar, time will tell.....


Ok thanks. Maybe, it would took about 2-3months also before he shows off his true colors.. If it's indeed a spinolotus tanzania, I would be very happy as those variant are rare in our country.. :dancing:


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I don't think it is a Protomelas sp. Spilonotus Tanzania.

Otopharynx tetraspilus is the closest guess but I don't know. The fish may be a hybrid, or the fish may have been given artificial hormones so it has an odd combination of markings, which can happens with hormoned fish.


----------



## angeljin17 (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who had replied. It's confirmed, it's an Otopharynx Lithobates. I'll post pics of him as soon as he's already colored up. 8)


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

If it is a Lithobates its not pure the body shape is off for it to be pure. Maybe its just the camra angle..


----------



## bartho14 (Feb 26, 2009)

ya i doubt its a pure lithobate, bc the body shape isnt quite right


----------

